# Preparing the smoker



## vasmoke1981 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am planning on using the smoker for the first time this weekend is there anything i need to do to prepare the smoker for the fist use?

Also if i plan on smoking a brisket from what i have read that is a long smoke will a standard propane tank get me through it?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 3, 2009)

Just be sure it is clean inside, racks and all. It's also never a bad idea to "season" the inside of it. Basically just operate it for a few hours, and allow smoke to be made and form on the inner walls. You don't say what type of smoker you have, but just pretend you are smoking some meat for a few hours, just don't put in the meat. Some folks advocate a light coat of cooking spray on the inner walls, or light wipe with oil. Can't hurt IMO.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 3, 2009)

Many of us season our smokers to do that clean it out good then spray the inside with Pam spray. Fill the water pan and chip box and light it keep it on low for around a half hour then crank the heat to medium for a half hour or so then go to high for about a half hour and that should do it. I didn't see which model you had but most of us get 30-40 hours out of a 20 lb cylinder so you should have plenty if you start with a full one.


----------



## thadoc (Dec 3, 2009)

I think if you just run the smoker like you were too when you smoke meat that should be fine for seasoning. I ran mine for about 6 hours with 3 hours of heavy smoke to get a nice coat on the inside of the smoker. When it has a great smokey smell I think you're ready to go. Some coat the inside with a thin layer of oil but, in my case I have a homemade smokehouse and was not going to rub oil on the wood. So far I have had several great smokes out of it!! Take some pics and post some Qviews of your adventure! Good luck!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2009)

You probally want to season the smoker before you do your first smoke. I would clean everything first and then spray some pam or I have heard of cooking oil and wipe everyhting down really good and then light your fire and slowly increase your fire to where it is at high and let it go for alittle while maybe a hour and your be ready to smoke what ever you want to.


----------



## meateater (Dec 3, 2009)

My UDS I built recently I sprayed with vegetable oil and let it burn for about 6-8 hours with charcoal. Seemed to do the trick.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

All great pieces of advice... One of my first blog entries on my BBQ blog was about seasoning your smoker. It is often overlooked by those new to the hobby.

The advice of a low flame, then a medium and then a hot is very good advice. It is a great way to cure the factory paint as well and prevent rust on your smoker.

Hit us up with some Qview when you can.


----------

